# salads for 200



## cjm1 (May 5, 2012)

I need to make salads for 200 people can anyone help me with how I should work out quantities and pricing ? I will need to make four salads, potato, coleslaw, pasta, and tossed salad. My part is supply only .


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Quantity;

Well as a thumbnail figure for 200head, I'd say about 4 full two-hundred sized hotel pans, asssuming

about 15 pouns of potato salad per pan, that's about 60lbs of potato salad. Not sure how many pounds

of slaw or pasta salad that would be, but the volume  still sounds about right.

Tossed salad, maybe a little more volume wise, say 5 or 6 six-hundred pans. (6.00")

Pricing:

Depends on what you want, thumb nail might be what your local deli charges, plus 10% or so, since youre not "handling"

just providing. Otherwise, you'll have to work out your costs for each salad from the ground up and add your expenses and

profit in last.

Hope that was helpful.

-R


----------



## cjm1 (May 5, 2012)

Yes, that was helpful. I had also estimated 60 lbs of potatos but wasn't sure if the quantity would change by having four salads. I think that supplying the salads in hotel pans is an excellent idea ( though I had to google them , I think that they are the equivelant of a 1/1 gastronom pan ) 

Thankyou.


----------

